# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Ermeni Zulmü ve Türkler >  Hocalı Kaliamı

## turkosavas

Dünya üzerinde Türk milletinden başka tarih boyunca *zulme, soykırıma* uğrayıp ancak yine de her zaman *soykırım yapmakla* suçlanan başka bir millet yoktur.

Ermeni lobisi ve onun içerdeki uşakları, 1915 yılında yaşanan " *Ermenilerin iyiliği için Osmanlının yaptığı sürgün* " hadisesini soykırım olarak göstermek için uzun yıllardır yoğun çaba sarfetmektedirler. Türk devleti yıllardır Ermenistan devletine tarihi kaynaklarımızı açalım dediyse de sonuç alamamıştır. üünkü ortada büyük bir Ermeni yalanı ve onu destekleyen emperyal güçler vardır.

1915 yılına dair kanıtsız belgesiz soykırım var diyenler,

Daha bundan 20 yıl önce, *Sovyetlere bağlı 5.motorize alayı* Azerbaycan'ın karabağ bölgesine girerek alenen *soykırım* yapmıştır ! Hamile kadınlar ağaçlara asılarak, karnındaki çocuk erkek mi kız mı diye iddaya girilip karınları deşilmiştir !

ülenlerin, yurtlarından sürülenlerin sayısı soykırım niteliğine ulaşmıştır. Ve ne acıdır ki o topraklar bugün hala işgal altındadır. Ermenistan'ın devlet yönetimini Ermeni Terör örgütü Asala'nın militanları oluşturmaktadır. Asıl üzücü olan ise bütün bu olanlara rağmen; Sürekli adım atan, barış isteyen biziz. İşgal altındayız ama mücadele etmek yerine, taviz vermeyi seçiyoruz.

Oğuz Ata'dan Fatihe, Kürşad Ata'dan Yavuza, Abdülhamit'ten Mustafa Kemal'e ve saymakla bitiremeyeceğimiz nice atalarımıza, soyumuza karşı aciziyet içindeyiz. 

*Türk milleti tarihin hiç bir sahnesinde, Ergenekon diyarında sıkıştığı zamanlarda bile böyle ezilmemiştir..*

*Ya Karabağ Ya ülüm Başka Yol Yok Artık !*

----------

